# Fehler beim Start des Chat-Applets von java-forum.org



## millinär (11. Jul 2006)

Chrono (c)2006
Java-Applet programed by Gernot Segieth
The author is known as L-ectron-X on www.java-forum.org
java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getHeaderField(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.plugin.cache.Cache.updateTable(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.FileCache.getMatchingFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedFileLoader$2.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedFileLoader.getCacheFile(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.CachedFileLoader.load(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.FileCache.get(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.cache.PluginCacheHandler.get(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	... 15 more

das passiert wenn ich das java-forum org applet benutzen will


----------



## Beni (11. Jul 2006)

Hm, ich muss mich dem anschliessen, aber mit einer anderen Exception.



> Chrono (c)2006
> Java-Applet programed by Gernot Segieth
> The author is known as L-ectron-X on www.java-forum.org
> java.net.UnknownHostException: web2.toco-host.info
> ...


----------



## millinär (11. Jul 2006)

uff ich dachte schon ich wär allein und hab irgendwas falsch eingestellt und muss wieder stundenlang da rumsitzten und was ausprobieren 
liegt wohl am applet ?
hmmm 
muss mir wohl doch irc runterladen oder kennt jemand ein anderes applet das auf diesen irc server zugreifen kann?


----------



## Roar (11. Jul 2006)

das IRC applet is nich von l-ectron-x, von ihm is nur die uhr oben rechts, und die funktioniert bei mir ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (11. Jul 2006)

Also funktioniert electronix part 

Somit ist eine Fehlerquelle eliminiert..

Bleibt nur noch der Chat


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Jul 2006)

Moin, sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst zu einer Antwort melden kann.
Also: Sämtliche Exceptions haben, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick so aussehen mag, nichts mit _Chrono_ zu tun. Das Applet ist ausführlich getestet worden und ist im übrigen nicht nur eine gewöhnliche Uhr, sondern ein Feiertagskalender, der alle derzeit in Deutschland gültigen (beweglichen) Feiertage oder Event-Tage für jedes Jahr berechnen und anzeigen kann. Per Parameter können weitere statische Daten dem Applet zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Wenn ihr wollt, dass bestimmte Tage oder Daten angezeigt werden, genügt eine PN an mich, Roar oder an einen Admin, der dann die Parameter in die Webseite setzt.
_Chrono_ ist auch noch auf anderen Webseiten eingebunden. Die Start-Meldungen, die von _Chrono_ kommen dienen nur zur Identifizierung bzw. Bekanntmachung und natürlich auch als Werbung für das Forum.

Als ich ich _Chrono_ getestet und und eingebaut habe, sind mir die Fehlermeldungen auch aufgefallen und konnte sie auf das IRC-Applet zurückführen.

Wenn ich mal wieder etwas Zeit habe, will ich _Chrono_ noch erweitern.
Vielleicht hat der Eine oder Andere auch noch einen Vorschlag für eine Erweiterung.

Vielleicht noch eine Frage zum Problem:
@millinär: Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## millinär (16. Jul 2006)

ie von microsoft lol


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2006)

Interessant! Im IE lief das Chat-Applet immer. Opera hatte damit seit Version 8.0 Probleme. Ich hatte dann den Opera 9.0 mal ausprobiert, der lief bis vor wenigen Tagen noch. Jetzt geht der Opi 9.0 auch nicht mehr. Offensichtlich wurde am Code des Applets gebastelt.
Ich bekomme jedenfalls eine ClassFormatException mit Hinweis "Truncated class file" präsentiert, was vermutlich auf ein defektes Jar-Archiv hindeutet.

Wenn du in den Chat möchtest, kann ich dir den in Opera integrierten IRC-Clienten empfehlen. Eine Beschreibung zur Einrichtung findest du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=27556


----------



## millinär (17. Jul 2006)

vieleicht liegts auch daran das ich die java version gewechselt habe


----------



## Brainiac (18. Jul 2006)

Aktuelle Fehlermeldung aus der Java Console:

Laden: Klasse EIRC nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: EIRC
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more

Im Chat selber is tnur ein kleines rotes X zu sehen


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2006)

Opera 9.0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> java.lang.ClassFormatError: Truncated class file
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
> ...



Auf der Webseite ist an der Stelle des Applets "Invalid Bytecode" zu lesen.


----------

